# Brixton jobs offered/jobs wanted thread



## editor (Aug 22, 2018)

Thought this might be useful.

Domino on Coldharbour Lane are advertising for drivers right now.

The Dogstar is looking for bar staff and the Academy has tweeted this:



Note: This is an announcement-only thread. Anyone messing about can expect to find their posts deleted.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 23, 2018)

Saw this on NextDoor: 

Looking for an Optical Assistant to work at an Opticians in Stockwell on weekends. Previous experience not essential but would be useful. Would be working alongside an experienced member of staff to learn the ropes. Please send a short covering letter and a CV to reception@monoptics.co.uk


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2018)

Prince Albert is looking for bar staff too - there's a sign on the door.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2018)

Academy still looking:


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> It’s a Prince Albert.
> 
> That’s the joke.
> 
> ...


Can you stop fucking around here, please?


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 25, 2018)

Recovery Support Worker - Youth Work job with Mosaic Clubhouse | Guardian Jobs

Mosaic Clubhouse recruiting for 2 youth workers.


----------



## alcopop (Nov 7, 2018)

BrewDog are hiring bar and kitchen staff

London living wage and healthcare apparently!

Bar Team - BrewDog Brixton - BrewDog


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2018)

SW9 Bar after bar staff and a chef.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 17, 2019)

Cable Cafe at Oval is looking for staff.....

Cable Cafe Bar


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Cable Cafe at Oval is looking for staff.....
> 
> Cable Cafe Bar


I like that bar/cafe.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2019)

Brixton Windmill need a team and project coordinator 

https://gallery.mailchimp.com/19007..._2019.pdf?mc_cid=842e665c52&mc_eid=88d7275a16


----------



## ricbake (Aug 16, 2019)

Brixton Academy have a recruitment open day for the Bars Team afternoon of the 9th Sept
Work with us at Brixton | O2 Academy Brixton
"">


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 16, 2019)

Came in on my FB feed - might be of interest to someone?

Celia Hammond Animal Trust


----------



## Argonia (Aug 17, 2019)

How come I am getting alerts for this thread when I haven't commented on it?


----------



## ricbake (Aug 17, 2019)

Argonia said:


> How come I am getting alerts for this thread when I haven't commented on it?


Maybe you need a new job


----------



## Argonia (Aug 17, 2019)

I do actually. I salute Urban75's higher intelligence.


----------



## ricbake (Aug 17, 2019)

Lambeth Council senior roles
How to Apply

Director of Integrated Adults Commissioning (GSe55450)
Director of Performance and Business Improvement (GSe55455)
Director of Residents’ Experience and Digital (MC 5)
Director of Enterprise, Jobs and Skills (MC 4)


----------



## mango5 (Aug 18, 2019)

Community Greenhouse Manager | Roots To Work


----------



## ricbake (Aug 20, 2019)

*London Network Lead*
Job Opening: London Network Lead - The Restart Project


----------



## ricbake (Aug 21, 2019)

Lambeth College
Job title - HR Systems Analyst
Job reference - VAC0548- 2018/19
Date posted - 13/08/2019
Application closing date - 27/08/2019
Location - Clapham
Salary - £30,342.40 - £32,581.98 Inc. LWA
Package
Excellent employment benefits including generous annual leave, a public sector pension scheme and great opportunities for CPD
Job category/type - Support

Job description
Manage on behalf of the College the integrated iTrent HR/Payroll System, streamlining business processes to increase efficiency and reduce administration

To manage the iTrent System in all aspects of IT software, hardware and statistical information and to provide timely and accurate management information using Business Object

Job profile


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 28, 2019)

Job Vacancy: Communications Officer (part time) - Allfie

Communications Officer (part-time)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 29, 2019)

> Job Description
> 
> Job Purpose
> 
> ...




Primary Care Network (PCN) SAILor | Age UK Lambeth | SW9, London | CharityJob.co.uk


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2019)

Prince of Wales:


> Pizza Chef - Competitive Rate (35-40hr week)
> 
> Key responsibilities as Pizza Chef:
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2019)

Volunteers wanted



> *Barnardo’s Brixton shop appeals for more volunteers *
> 
> Residents in Brixton are being urged to discover their ‘feel good’ factor by volunteering at their local Barnardo’s charity shop this autumn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Graham Gardiner (Oct 1, 2019)

Do you love people? Are you one of those folk who people turn to for advice and information? Or even work in housing, libraries, Drs surgeries etc...? 

The SAIL team are looking for workers to support adults of all ages. 

See www.lambethsail.org.uk/jobs

Closing date 4th October


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 22, 2020)

this sounds interesting -  Library of Things   closing date 12th August 2020


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2021)

Apprenticeships offered:


MullenLowe Group UK is one of the UK's leading marketing, advertising & media agencies working
with some of the most exciting and important global brands.

They are offering eight apprentices, 18 or over, an opportunity to join their new apprenticeship
scheme ‘The Ship’. The ‘crew members’ will work across various teams and business areas
including Mediahub, the people team, and across account management, strategy and production
in their advertising agency.

Working in partnership with Bauer academy the successful crew members will work while
*studying for a Level 3 apprenticeship standard in either Content Production or
Advertising and Media Executive.* As well as gaining a professional qualification the apprentices
will receive a host of other training internally, work on a special agency wide project and reverse
mentor their senior leadership team.

This is a paid scheme which will start February 2021 and will last 18 months with a potential
permanent role at the end of it. You will spend four days a week working and one day studying
for an apprenticeship standard qualification which compliments the relevant team you are working
within.

Crew members will work in one of these departments:

*Account Management*

This proactive crew member organises projects from start to finish. Always one step ahead,
Account Managers know exactly when and how to collaborate with different teams to ensure each
milestone is met throughout a project. They’re super organised and are unflappable, even in the
choppiest waters.

*Strategy*

With a curiosity for human behaviour and a creative mind, this member of crew is a pro when it
comes to the art of persuasion. Strategists are driven by research and are passionate in their
quest to find truths and insights that solve any business’ problem.

*Media*

To be set for success in Media, this member of crew should be a real self-starter who is the go-to
when a problem needs to be solved. With a natural curiosity for the world and an analytical mind,
if you’re resourceful and love collaborating with others – this is for you.

*Production*

Interested in bringing an ad to life? Then production is for you. Highly energised and enjoys
working in a fast-paced creative environment, producers work with some of the most talented
artists and directors in industry. You’ll need to be creatively minded and good under pressure for
this role.

*People*

As the name suggests, this role is for those who love working with people. You’ll need to be able
to think on your feet and have a willingness to get stuck into a wide variety of tasks. Approachable
and highly empathetic, this role is perfect for those confident in building relationships. When
things get too choppy, the people team are the ones to guide us to calm waters.


*Perks on deck*
The apprenticeship scheme with a load of benefits which include:

Highly competitive salary
25 days holiday a year (plus Christmas & your birthday off)
Summer Fridays (finish early on Fridays in August)
Two volunteer days a year
Holiday for religious festivities
Annual eye tests and flu jabs
Yoga classes, Pilates classes, netball & football team
Participation in both our private medical scheme and pension
Headspace app membership
Cycle to work scheme
When we get back to the office: daily fresh fruit & regular social events

*How do I apply? 

-You don’t need to have any past experience in Advertising or Media to apply*

-??????They want to know who you are and what makes you tick. What gets you out of bed in the 
morning? And why do you want to pursue an apprenticeship in Advertising/Media at MullenLowe 
Group UK? You can answer this however way you want be it a letter, video, a visual or even a 
message in a bottle! 
-You need be to 18 and over

-To apply visit https://www.mullenlowetheship.com/.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2021)

And: 



> TB has got some funding to improve its collected visions by working with a diverse group of local communities to update and add their own. The visions will be published (online initially) in time to contribute to the Lambeth Citizens’ Assembly on the Climate in May.
> 
> We are looking for a key individual to manage our Bounce Forward Project. We have £2,400 and estimate that you would need to work 1.5-2 days a week for approximately 3 months (start and end dates to be agreed on appointment).






			Project coordinator wanted for #BounceForward 2030 Vision project


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 25, 2021)

Age uk lambeth are looking for a Digital events coordinator. 21 hrs per week 3 month contract.  PM me for more details


----------



## London Beer Lab (May 10, 2021)

We're looking for someone with an interest in beer to join our nano brewery taproom team in Brixton (part time)

Details at Nano brewery taproom staff in London at London Beer Lab | Facebook 

If interested, drop us an intro at info@londonbeerlab.com


----------



## sparkybird (May 27, 2021)

Hugo my lovely delivery driver is hiring. Evening work if you have your own bike and daytime with his cargo bike. £9 hour
Hope this is helpful. Contact details on flyer


----------



## nagapie (Aug 3, 2021)

Breathe
					

Effortless people admin



					hr.breathehr.com


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 3, 2022)

A friend is looking for casual work - bar work  hospitality, but open to other areas, bonus if lgbtq+ business but not essential.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2022)

Lambeth jobs! Leisure Centre Recruitment Open Day for Lambeth, Thurs 10th Feb 2022


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 26, 2022)

New Job Alert! 😍
Tulse Hill Estate Tenants and Residents Association are looking for a Project and Fundraising Manager. £29k/year, 4 days a week. Feel free to share. 








						We’re hiring! Project and Fundraising Manager
					

We're hiring a Project and Fundraising Manager on Tulse Hill Estate




					thetra.co.uk


----------



## RubyToogood (May 13, 2022)

The lido are desperate for lifeguards. The ad says you need a qualification but elsewhere I've seen they will provide training. 









						Fusion Careers
					

Fusion Careers




					www.fusion.careers


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 10, 2022)

Not a job but a course for 18 to 24 year old Lambeth resident who want to work in the music industry:
https://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/creative-learning/emerging-artists-creatives/emerging-music-professionals
Deadline for applications is 5pm on 21st of September.


----------

